# 370x only supports up to 3800x -NO 3900x support



## purecain (Jul 13, 2019)

I should of checked the bios support page before choosing the CPU, I just took it for granted that a high end cpu would work on a high end class of motherboard. 

Ive had one of those days, where you feel like a non paid beta tester. wasn't much fun and I dont recommend it. try using a crosshair VII version. the crosshair VI wont work with any of the last few bios using the 3900x. 

Id like to think I had the screws on the cooler too tight or something else which effected compatibility but I'm afraid everything was set up correctly. 

I almost couldn't get the 2700x working again, turns out too much pressure on the board from the HSF gives you memory problems, namely the d9 error... I had a fun hour working that out. everything is back working again now.... I really dont want to have to buy another motherboard. not at their current prices. I dont think i'll have much choice though... hopefully amd lowers the price of their boards...


----------



## Metroid (Jul 13, 2019)

I dont think that is a chipset blockware, garboware or anything related to that, many reviews tested a 3900x on b350 and it worked without any problems. Why a x370 would not work with a 3900x? only thing i think of is asus blocking it.

Remind me to never buy an asus motherboard. I see no reason why asus would do such bs other than greedy.


----------



## HTC (Jul 13, 2019)

Strange: according to this, it should work even with the 3950X.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 13, 2019)

HTC said:


> Strange: according to this, it should work even with the 3950X.



It does hardware wise, asus want the people with more money than sense to keep buying their high end motherbords, cpu support page says, it does not.






						ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
					

ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig



					www.asus.com
				






purecain said:


> I should of checked the bios support page before choosing the CPU, I just took it for granted that a high end cpu would work on a high end class of motherboard.



Your only hope is ask or pay somebody to mod a bios for you in order to support it or complain to asus about it or hope they will release a bios next time to support it.

Gigabyte even gave support for the 3900x to work on the 320 ehhe and some people tried and it worked without any problems and why it would not work? just check vrm temperature and should be fine, 142 / 12 = 12a, 142/1.4 = 100a, any midrange board will give you that.


----------



## purecain (Jul 13, 2019)

@HTC it sickened me when the 3900x didnt post... I really felt let down by asus when I found they had supported every chip but the 3900x. 
Im not happy with buying another motherboard with a dodgy bios, so I can be a free beta tester for amd for the next several yrs....
@Metroid I know what you mean, lets see if asus decides to add support. it will cost me £600 for the replacement. thats if I buy the best in class... 

its been a bad day thats for certain.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 13, 2019)

purecain said:


> I should of checked the bios support page before choosing the CPU, I just took it for granted that a high end cpu would work on a high end class of motherboard.
> 
> Ive had one of those days, where you feel like a non paid beta tester. wasn't much fun and I dont recommend it. try using a crosshair VII version. the crosshair VI wont work with any of the last few bios using the 3900x.
> 
> ...



My X370 lists the 3900X w/4801 BIOS. I have to imagine if my Strix X370-F Gaming has it...your ROG C6H will, frankly its crazy that Asus didn't release it before my lower end board IMHO. Even though the 3900X is listed, I'd like to test it out. No budget for that ATM tho.






						ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING | ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
					

Experience next-level performance and personalization options with the ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING, powered by AMD® Ryzen™ AM4 processors. Unlock full calibration and customization with 5-Way Optimization featuring Fan Xpert 4, AURA Sync RGB lighting and 3D printing mounts. Onboard NVMe M.2 and...



					www.asus.com
				




Sorry you don't have support now, I'd say wait and/or contact Asus and see if you can get a statement. Probably will be a dead end and as suggested prior, a bios MOD might be the key. Or just giving it a little more time, I have read that due to smaller 16MB BIOS ROM's some mfg's have to rework and simplify the UI to make room for the compatibility list or something along those lines...was in the TPU news the other day. Maybe that's the hold up here? 

I have to imagine C6H users are frustrated by this. Though maybe many are going for the 3700/3800X? That's probably what I'll end up doing in the future at some point.


----------



## Frick (Jul 13, 2019)

Yeah, Seeing as how some A320 boards support it it has to be an Asus specific thing.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 13, 2019)

I have the CH6 board and have yet to upgrade but the first thing I did was check the CPU support. It's a mandatory thing. I've read, however, that other B350 boards that don't list support actually do work, so this might be a one off. Could even be a dud CPU or a one in a million bad install. Reaching out to Asus, as suggested would be wise.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 13, 2019)

My cheap-ass 370x board supports the 3900X no problem: https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-AX370M-DS3H-rev-1x/support#support-cpu

Try playing with the DDR voltage: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/casgge


----------



## purecain (Jul 13, 2019)

ive read of some people having success, I'm going to try and install it again now. I'll set the bios to use 3200mhz mem and see if it boots. the latest bios is a bust. stops the CPU fan from spinning. wish me luck here's the video from last night...


----------



## Wyverex (Jul 13, 2019)

purecain said:


> wish me luck


Good luck, bro!


----------



## HD64G (Jul 13, 2019)

They will fix it for sure. They will get huge rage on the web if their best tier motherboard 2 years before cannot work with a 105TDP CPU while A320 from other brands do that properly. Post in the forums of ASUS about that and wait a week or so.


----------



## Vorado (Jul 13, 2019)

It has to work it works on asus x370 prime pro


----------



## purecain (Jul 13, 2019)

damn!!! exactly the same.... 07 q-code and nothing else...

just quickly reinstalled the 2700x and input all of my bios and memory settings... meh!!!!

should I buy a 570x motherboard and let someone on tpu have this motherboard and cpu for cheap... if I do upgrade I'll sell the board and cpu here...


@Vorado I wonder whats holding me back...


----------



## HTC (Jul 13, 2019)

purecain said:


> @HTC it sickened me when the 3900x didnt post... I really felt let down by asus when I found they had supported every chip but the 3900x.
> Im not happy with buying another motherboard with a dodgy bios, so I can be a free beta tester for amd for the next several yrs....



When even an A320 board runs this CPU but a supposed high end X370 doesn't ...










Ouch ... ASUS really seems to be trying to screw customers over ...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 13, 2019)

purecain said:


> damn!!! exactly the same.... 07 q-code and nothing else...
> 
> just quickly reinstalled the 2700x and input all of my bios and memory settings... meh!!!!
> 
> ...


You did try booting with here(kin phones jedec) standard memory speeds didn't you?.2133.
Sounds like a fairly typical memory issue more then board to me?


----------



## Vorado (Jul 13, 2019)

Did u tried clear cmos then put the 3900x ?? Also 1st boot try with 1 ram stick


----------



## purecain (Jul 13, 2019)

did you see the video. I do all of those tests in the 2m video... it made no difference unfortunately. I only retried it because I thought setting the ram speeds lower would help. 
I was gutted when I got the exact same result again this morning. 
                    im considering being silly and buying the formula. 
its one of the only decent boards I can actually get this week. amazon has a delivery wait of 8days for the hero...what to do??? can I justify spending £300 with an extra £300 on a back plate and non functional ek block...… I saved this money for a phone. I really want someone to find a way of running 3900x on the crosshair vi hero.... it looks like im going to have to play the waiting game... moneys easily spent and takes a long time to save...


----------



## spectatorx (Jul 13, 2019)

As that was already suggested i would contact asus's support to ask for bios update. This board has no reason to not support ryzen 3xxx series and if it doesn't support it yet it is only because of lack of support of it on bios side.

A bit off-topic, kinda but... when i contacted asrock on something what requires change in bios they modded bios just for me and sent it to me on next business day. If asus is as high-end company as prices of their products then they should be better than asrock and provide you what you need and you need bios with support for your new cpu.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 14, 2019)

Gigabyte seems to be the most friendly motherboard manufacturer to date.

Purecain, you still have hope, this might be just a bios bug, wait for the next release.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 14, 2019)

purecain said:


> I should of checked the bios support page before choosing the CPU, I just took it for granted that a high end cpu would work on a high end class of motherboard.


Yeah, of course hind-sight is (or sure should be) 20/20. Hopefully ASUS will soon release an official BIOS update adding support for it. I normally assume unlisted RAM with the same specs as listed RAM will work, but just can't do that with CPUs. 

If you purchased the board and 3900x at the same time from the same retailer, you might be able to sweet talk them into returning one or the other if you humblely confess the error was your and you promise to buy a compatible replacement from them. Worth a try, IMO. The worse that can happen is they say no, and you buy from somewhere else from now on. I think trying this rather than trying to get that combination to work and risk damaging either the board or CPU is the better course of action.


purecain said:


> turns out too much pressure on the board from the HSF gives you memory problems, namely the d9 error...


I would suspect uneven pressure rather than too much pressure. Uneven can cause the board to twist in the surrounding area and that might create a microfracture in a tracerun or connection somewhere.


Metroid said:


> Gigabyte seems to be the most friendly motherboard manufacturer to date.


They've been my preferred maker for years simply because of the way they have treated me when I had problems. They even RMD'd a 4-year old board that had leaky caps - a full year after the 3-year warranty ran out. Can't argue with that.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 14, 2019)

The 3900X wasn't listed for my board as well initially but showed up later. I would wait a little bit longer.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 14, 2019)

Stop inputting any memory anything. Load optimized defaults, save and reboot to bios. Shut down from bios install new cpu.

What's the bios chip size? Does it support any zen 2 cpus?

Also, that vrm list earlier was just that... a vrm list. The chips weren't tested on the boards. They just used information on the web to determine if the boards were capable by their hardware and cooling. 

Here is official support...


----------



## MrPerforations (Jul 14, 2019)

do you have a raid system in there?
the Msi™ bios for my x370 states that raid is not available on the new bios, please wait.
if not , maybe it effects other types of drive at the moment.


----------



## spectatorx (Jul 15, 2019)

MrPerforations said:


> do you have a raid system in there?
> the Msi™ bios for my x370 states that raid is not available on the new bios, please wait.
> if not , maybe it effects other types of drive at the moment.


That's totally different case. Missing raid is msi only thing. In this particular case asus haven't released yet bios update adding compatibility with new cpus for that specific motherboard.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 15, 2019)

Ahem;









And;


----------



## purecain (Jul 15, 2019)

could be a bullshitter, I dont think he tried it on the c6h... ive commented we'll see what he says.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 15, 2019)

purecain said:


> could be a bullshitter, I dont think he tried it on the c6h... ive commented we'll see what he says.


Definitely was benched in the Asrock X370 Killer SLI/AC. The CPU support list shows the 3900X supported for the Asrock.








						ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac
					

ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD Socket AM4 A-Series APUs (Bristol Ridge) and Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 2933+ (OC) (Ryzen CPU) / 2400 (A-series APU); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 4 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: HDMI; 7.1 CH HD...




					www.asrock.com
				




ASUS Crosshair VI Hero CPU support list stops right at the 3800X.


----------



## purecain (Jul 15, 2019)

right he posted back and i'll give him his dues, it sounds legit. 


Tech Savvy Buyer13 hours ago
I used the latest bios on Asus website. I would get the c5 error when overclocking. Keep everything on stock. Only thing u can mess with is the ram speed. If you don't post then press the clear cmos button on the back of the board til the motherboard lights die, do this after you've powered off though obviously. Once you release the button the rgb will turn back on and you should be able to post.

I already did try this but i'll give it another bash tomorrow... I doubt i'll have any success though.


----------



## Targonis (Jul 18, 2019)

I go in to check the supported CPU list for the Crosshair VI Hero, and no sign of the 3900X, but the Crosshair VI Hero WiFi has the 3900X listed.    It shows 7002 as the first BIOS version to support it(along with the others).


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2019)

Metroid said:


> I dont think that is a chipset blockware, garboware or anything related to that, many reviews tested a 3900x on b350 and it worked without any problems. Why a x370 would not work with a 3900x? only thing i think of is asus blocking it.
> 
> Remind me to never buy an asus motherboard. I see no reason why asus would do such bs other than greedy.



Dude they even sell non-OC Strix GPUs, go figure. ROG - raping of gamers 

Asus is readily avoided over here, unless its _really_ cheap.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Dude they even sell non-OC Strix GPUs, go figure. ROG - raping of gamers
> 
> Asus is readily avoided over here, unless its _really_ cheap.



What that has anything to do with this?

They will likely blame poor vrm heatsink or something else. Well x470 chipset costs more and to make it more attractive they cheap out on other crucial things and this probably is a good example why this motherboard has no support for the 3900x.

I mean for the wifi version to support it and it looks like identical product besides that by the looks, i guess deep inside it is not the same, the wifi must have a better vrm to withstand the heat. Motherboards can look the same, however that does not mean they use the same material, capacitors, components and so on. A good example would be a ferrari and a fake ferrari hehe, they just look the same on the outside ehhe but they are not the same on the inside hehe

The same thing can be said about the b450 tuf asus that has a partial pcie4 support and the exactly same looking x470 does not. In future I guess in online stores over the internet will have a way to see everything what is inside the motherboard, components wise and see differences about other similar looking products. So the manufactures would not keep deceiving people and getting away with it.

What is the point of a x470 board that has poor components than a b450 board? Now we know why some x470 are priced the same as b450 boards. Even top end boards like this one.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2019)

Metroid said:


> What that has anything to do with this?
> 
> They will likely blame poor vrm heatsink or something else. Well x470 chipset costs more and to make it more attractive they cheap out on other crucial things an dthis probably is a good example why this motherboard has no support for the 3900x.



Its another example of Asus being the expert at creating artificial barriers.


----------



## Vario (Jul 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Its another example of Asus being the expert at creating artificial barriers.


ASRock is the way to go these days.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 18, 2019)

Vario said:


> ASRock is the way to go these days.


Oh yeah. I remember the days when ASRock for me was always considered crap. Suddenly, I've been replacing my pc with a new one and ended up with 3770k and ASRock Z77 board. It runs till this day and it's really great with nice features. I've changed my mine and since that time I can recommend and ASRock board. Well that also depends on the model and what you wanna do with it but a board with ASRock stamp on it is pretty decent. Not to mention the company has grown bigger and now they are releasing graphics cards so it does tell something 

Besides when I were to buy 2700x last year I'd been struggling with 2 choices. MSI or ASRock. Ended up with MSI since I wanted to change something but the x470 ASRock boards are great and so will x570 be for sure.


----------



## isanvicente (Jul 18, 2019)

purecain said:


> I should of checked the bios support page before choosing the CPU, I just took it for granted that a high end cpu would work on a high end class of motherboard.
> 
> Ive had one of those days, where you feel like a non paid beta tester. wasn't much fun and I dont recommend it. try using a crosshair VII version. the crosshair VI wont work with any of the last few bios using the 3900x.
> 
> ...












						AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 3800X and Ryzen 9 3900X
					

Can't really understand why still no 3950X infos Where are those CPUs? Why they aren't released yet?




					www.overclock.net
				




there are people using 3900X and Asus rog crossain hero VI, with bios 7106 , they also say that this bios only keyboard is compatible no mouse, there is another bios 7201 (beta) that has mouse issue solved , i have an 3900x waiting to install in my crossair VI but i am waiting for new bios update , but actually it looks that it works , so no problem. Just navigate in those forum i posted above and you will see that there are sevaral people with 3900x working in the mobo



purecain said:


> I should of checked the bios support page before choosing the CPU, I just took it for granted that a high end cpu would work on a high end class of motherboard.
> 
> Ive had one of those days, where you feel like a non paid beta tester. wasn't much fun and I dont recommend it. try using a crosshair VII version. the crosshair VI wont work with any of the last few bios using the 3900x.
> 
> ...











						ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO  CPU Compatibles | Placas base | ASUS España
					

Placa base gaming ATX AMD X370 con Aura Sync RGB LED, M.2, USB3 .1 frontal y conectores Tipo A/C




					www.asus.com
				




now it is suported officially


----------



## Targonis (Jul 19, 2019)

As a bit of an update, I've been digging around a fair bit(still haven't tried to install my 3900X due to time and work getting in the way).   What many seem to not understand is that AGESA is what defines the CPU support, and the "officially supported list" is just due to the motherboard maker QA process for what the company will officially support.    From this, AGESA 1.0.0.2, which is what Asus has on all X370, X470, B350, and B450 motherboards right now will allow and have the same problems with the processors.    The latest is 1.0.0.3ab, which Asus has only put out on the X570 boards at this point.   The reason you see Asus X470 and B450 boards having the same problems seen with the X370 and B350 is because the AGESA is the same 1.0.0.2.    Other brands have 1.0.0.3 at least, even if not ab in all cases, so they are doing better.

Now, it also seems(can't be sure) that Asus is doing this because in some cases, the Crosshair VI Hero(the VII Hero as well) does have somewhat working PCI Express 4.0 support working, and 1.0.0.3ab takes that away, since AMD doesn't officially support it on older chipsets and doesn't want to mislead the public. There have been problems with the Radeon 5700XT on the Crosshair VI and VII Hero due to the latest BIOS versions turning PCI Express 4.0 on, even when it isn't working properly.

The Crosshair VI Hero Wireless version does have the 3900X on the supported processor list, even while the regular version does not, just to show you how that works....same motherboard plus a WiFi card, same overall BIOS version(7106 and 7201)...it's just the QA system at Asus validating the processors. 7201 fixes the keyboard/mouse issues that some have in the BIOS screen btw but is otherwise the same, same AGESA, etc.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 19, 2019)

@purecain - have tried the new bios yet? Interested to hear if it works. I might get a 3900x if it does, instead of the 3800x.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 19, 2019)

Targonis said:


> ...the "officially supported list" is just due to the motherboard maker QA process for what the company will officially support.


Not really. It is not really a QA (assuming you mean quality assurance) process. It is a "compatibility" assurance process. The QVLs consist of CPUs the board maker has tested and verified works with that specific board. It is not about what they "will" officially support. It is about what the board "can" support. It is more the difference between "in-theory" (what should happen) and "real-world" (what really happens out in the field). In theory and real world don't always jive, even though they should. 

If theory and real world did always jive, motherboard makers surely would not waste their time and considerable amounts of money to create and maintain CPU QVLs for each of their boards.


Targonis said:


> What many seem to not understand is that AGESA is what defines the CPU support


??? Have you read the AGESA? As noted via that link, it was intended to replace the BIOS but that didn't happen. It is meant to facilitate whole AMD "platform" communications and functionality - not just CPU support. In fact, CPU support is but a small function of the firmware.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jul 19, 2019)

Have you tried the 7106 BIOS version yet ?
If tha tdoesn't work, you will just need to wait until ASUS gets the bugs worked out of the BIOS.
And don't feel too bad people are having issues with Every BIOS on Every motherboard that supposedly supports the new 3xxx CPU's so far.
The board manufacturers just need time to get the bugs worked out of the new BIOS versions and hopefully that will happen sooner rather than later.

And that is exactly why I won't bother upgrading to a 3700x until sometime next year.


----------



## purecain (Jul 20, 2019)

the 7106 version doesnt work. its worse than the previous bios. no support for 3900x on x370 ch6...

like I state in the other post. ive had to jump ship. ive reluctantly spent £400 on a crosshair VIII Hero. I have to admit, its a nice board...

(unboxing pics and thread to come)


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 20, 2019)

purecain said:


> the 7106 version doesnt work. its worse than the previous bios. no support for 3900x on x370 ch6...
> 
> like I state in the other post. ive had to jump ship. ive reluctantly spent £400 on a crosshair VIII Hero. I have to admit, its a nice board...
> 
> (unboxing pics and thread to come)



So instead of waiting a couple of weeks for an updated BIOS, or contacting Asus for support, or following the advice that told you to use a newer beta BIOS that works... you decided to buy _an entire new motherboard_. Genius.

Considering that beta 7106 is supposed to add the support, but you couldn't get it working, I'm 99% certain that either your new CPU is faulty or you failed to configure the memory correctly.

I just wish I had as much disposable income as you do, so that I too could fix nonexistent problems with unnecessary purchases.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 20, 2019)

purecain said:


> the 7106 version doesnt work. its worse than the previous bios. no support for 3900x on x370 ch6...
> 
> like I state in the other post. ive had to jump ship. ive reluctantly spent £400 on a crosshair VIII Hero. I have to admit, its a nice board...
> 
> (unboxing pics and thread to come)



I don't get it; you tried this one?





It looks like something else is wrong. Like @Assimilator says.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2019)

Bios 7002 was I believe pulled due to not being fully ready. I will see if there might be a beta or what, Jayztwocents had the bios iirc.

More info here





						Crosshair VI Hero: UEFI build update thread - Page 252
					

Directly from Elmor:    Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E:     AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed     http://www.mediafire.com/file/f95motjmh211e7h/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3008.zip...



					rog.asus.com
				




@purecain, if you still have the board check your messages


----------



## purecain (Jul 21, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> So instead of waiting a couple of weeks for an updated BIOS, or contacting Asus for support, or following the advice that told you to use a newer beta BIOS that works... you decided to buy _an entire new motherboard_. Genius.
> 
> Considering that beta 7106 is supposed to add the support, but you couldn't get it working, I'm 99% certain that either your new CPU is faulty or you failed to configure the memory correctly.
> 
> I just wish I had as much disposable income as you do, so that I too could fix nonexistent problems with unnecessary purchases.


I tried every bios available and I only have so much time to invest in this. I had the money and wanted this done with. im glad I upgraded it was almost worth the money for the performance uplift.

I really tried to wait, unfortunately I was one of the first to recieve a chip and I felt I could be waiting weeks and even then, the bios wont be right. so I thought id get the hero if I could get it at a decent price. I wasn't happy with myself though and ive got a bit of buyers remorse... I dont need you to point out the obvious though... btw I spent 4days trying everything to get it going and on the fifth day, I slept...lol


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 21, 2019)

purecain said:


> im glad I upgraded it was almost worth the money for the performance uplift.


from a motherboard?


----------



## purecain (Jul 21, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> from a motherboard?


from the 3900x buddy!


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 21, 2019)

purecain said:


> I tried every bios available and I only have so much time to invest in this. I had the money and wanted this done with. im glad I upgraded it was almost worth the money for the performance uplift.
> 
> I really tried to wait, unfortunately I was one of the first to recieve a chip and I felt I could be waiting weeks and even then, the bios wont be right. so I thought id get the hero if I could get it at a decent price. I wasn't happy with myself though and ive got a bit of buyers remorse... I dont need you to point out the obvious though... btw I spent 4days trying everything to get it going and on the fifth day, I slept...lol



I'm really surprised you stuck with Asus after all this.  Glad you got it working though.


----------



## purecain (Jul 21, 2019)

im too used to the bios and amd…. it would of been too much agro switching to msi but next time i'll be choosing another side.... im glad this is running ok. not like the 1800x on the ch6... 

I wasn't expecting such an easy ride...


----------



## FurionBG (Jul 22, 2019)

3900x is on the support list for CH6 Hero as of bios 7201.

Waiting for my 3900x to arrive in next 3 days and will share results, hope go get it up and running.


----------



## purecain (Jul 22, 2019)

if it works im switching back and returning this crosshair viii hero. Asus in their great wisdom have removed the rog_ext header in favour of NODE

So no front base = no temps and no clock or fan info.

was unofficially supported on crosshair vi hero and had all needed connections.

At the very least release a new version of the front base that doesnt need Rog_ext if your taking it off all of the boards. Making the NODE cables available would also help...

when you look at the board on the site they have smoke covering the connectors so you cant immediately tell the connector has been replaced.

So now we have a Node connector instead. I have to admit it looks quite cool. but you can't buy a compatible device. all I could find was info around inwin and that they were working on a compatible case...!

okay some people have managed to ghetto mod their front base to use the node connector... still searching for their results though...

found the pin out.... this is supposed to get your front base working again... what a differance a day makes.... if i can change the pin out i'll be happy... ^^ i was pretty annoyed at Asus yesturday when i realised i had more work to do to finish setting up this board... After sleeping on it I dont feel as sore about it...


----------



## Xuper (Jul 23, 2019)

I have this and this says mb supports 3900x.









						PRIME X370-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA
					

ASUS Prime motherboards are expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, these ASUS motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




					www.asus.com


----------



## FurionBG (Jul 24, 2019)

Update:

CPU has arrived, install went smoothly and booted first try.

Crosshair VI Hero (x370 non-wifi)
Noctua NH-D15
16GB Corsair VENGEANCE® RGB 3200 (CMR16GX4M2Z3200C16)





Highest single core frequency i've seen so far is 4591, which i would say is pretty close to 4.6Ghz and acceptable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 25, 2019)

FurionBG said:


> Update:
> 
> CPU has arrived, install went smoothly and booted first try.
> 
> ...



What motherboard?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 25, 2019)

FurionBG said:


> Update:
> 
> CPU has arrived, install went smoothly and booted first try.
> 
> ...



What cooler?


----------



## FurionBG (Jul 25, 2019)

Crosshair VI Hero (x370 non-wifi)
Noctua NH-D15

Edited the original post as well.


----------



## X800 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## purecain (Jul 27, 2019)

I dont believe it... I just checked the bios section on asus site and 7002 is there and support for 3900x is now on the site... hmm i'll follow your performance with the chip closely... good luck!

after having unsuccessful attempts over the last couple of weeks I have absolutely no desire to jump back over to the crosshair vi... i think this new board is pretty decent and im not wanting to give it up now... the tech creep has gotten a hold of me... lol   idk!


----------



## Metroid (Jul 28, 2019)

purecain said:


> I dont believe it... I just checked the bios section on asus site and 7002 is there and support for 3900x is now on the site... hmm i'll follow your performance with the chip closely... good luck!
> 
> after having unsuccessful attempts over the last couple of weeks I have absolutely no desire to jump back over to the crosshair vi... i think this new board is pretty decent and im not wanting to give it up now... the tech creep has gotten a hold of me... lol   idk!



Any news? Did you get it working? Need to have a lot of patience.


----------



## purecain (Aug 1, 2019)

Ive literally packed the Crosshair VI away with the 2700x. I left the best bios for the fans etc on the board. If I sell the board to someone with a 3000 chip i'll quickly set it up and update it. Otherwise it will sell with the 2700x as a bundle. 
I need to add it to the 'for sale' section. 

            I'm still working on getting a node connection for my front base and then i'll be happy with the new Hero VIII. 
You've no idea how annoyed at myself I am for not waiting one more day. Ive only been building pc's for 20+yrs. Youd think I'd know better. Apparently no one is Immune, AMD must of been playing x570 Chipset ads in my sleep.


----------



## TheDarkNessCrazy (Dec 22, 2019)

Wait until next bios update 
Bcz the 3950x just came out after 3900x


----------



## TheDarkNessCrazy (Dec 24, 2019)

here is the bios update for the hero








						ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO  CPU Support | Motherboards | ASUS Global
					

ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig




					www.asus.com
				



and here for the extreme





						ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME | ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
					

ROG Crosshair VI Extreme features an integrated M.2 heatsink, stunning Aura Sync RGB lighting effects with addressable header, SupremeFX audio with VR functionality, and USB 3.1 Gen 2. It’s the perfect choice for your X370 gaming rig.



					www.asus.com
				




bios version 7401


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 24, 2019)

Typically these are out prior to or just at release... I wonder why the delay.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 24, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Typically these are out prior to or just at release... I wonder why the delay.


The BIOS for the 3900x and 3950x for those 2 Asus X370 boards were both available before the chips got released.
Version 7403 2019/08/23 (Supports 3950x)
Version 7003 2019/06/13 (Supports 3900x)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Do y'all realize he got a 570 board?



TheDarkNessCrazy said:


> Wait until next bios update
> Bcz the 3950x just came out after 3900x





TheDarkNessCrazy said:


> here is the bios update for the hero
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NoJuan999 said:


> The BIOS for the 3900x and 3950x for those 2 Asus X370 boards were both available before the chips got released.
> Version 7403 2019/08/23 (Supports 3950x)
> Version 7003 2019/06/13 (Supports 3900x)


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 24, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Do y'all realize he got a 570 board?


Yes, I have actually read through this thread. 
I was just replying to EarthDog's post.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 24, 2019)

Lol, I was following the thread title.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 24, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Lol, I was following the thread title.


I figured that was the case, which was why I replied with facts vs. snark. 

And to be honest even some of the later replies (that were no longer relevant to the OP) included some very good info.
Like this one:








						370x only supports up to 3800x -NO 3900x support
					

if it works im switching back and returning this crosshair viii hero. Asus in their great wisdom have removed the rog_ext header in favour of NODE  So no front base = no temps and no clock or fan info.  was unofficially supported on crosshair vi hero and had all needed connections.  At the very...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

